

Boundless Informant: the NSA's secret tool to track global surveillance data - edtjones
http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-informant-global-datamining

======
cpleppert
from:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/jun/08/boun...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/jun/08/boundless-
informant-nsa-full-text)

Stack is: Java/Hadoop/Tomcat/cloudbase using
Machineshop([http://machineshop.io&#x2F](http://machineshop.io&#x2F); ?) data
input is protobuf/queries are translated to a map/reduce job by cloudbase
Client uses Ext GWT (Java Component UI Library for Google Web Toolkit |)

cloud based, not sure which cloud. Docs aren't clear if machineshop hosts the
actual data..wow

